
Web users judge sites in the blink of an eye - bootload
http://www.nature.com/news/2006/060109/full/060109-13.html
======
timg
"""These days, enlightened web users want to see a "puritan" approach"""

I believe that this is now absolutely critical. I'd like to see some research
to back this.

------
leisuresuit
It takes me more like 30 seconds to judge a site.

